

Steam for linux testapp thingy - Sirupsen
http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/butl8/steam_for_linux_testapp_thingy/

======
kidko
Looks like Valve is definitely going towards multi-platform support. While the
Linux version doesn't do anything as of yet, one commenter got the OS X
version running after somebody pointed out that both
<http://store.steampowered.com/public/client/steam_client_osx> and
[http://store.steampowered.com/public/client/steam_client_lin...](http://store.steampowered.com/public/client/steam_client_linux)
are valid URLs. Both clients download updates, and the OS X version pops up
the new, unreleased Steam application and everything. However, it appears to
be in closed beta, since he was kicked off after trying to log in (see
[http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/butl8/steam_for_linux...](http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/butl8/steam_for_linux_testapp_thingy/c0opa13))

------
jluxenberg
FWIW, I've had success running Steam under Wine. Have only tried
CounterStrike:Source but it works reasonably well.

~~~
tgandrews
Football Manager and CS Source work as long as you don't run it with an
extended desktop over 2 screens.

------
sliverstorm
Valve, if you are reading this, ROCK ON!!!

